# PROJECT: Cigar room



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

My brother recently purchased a new home about a year ago with an unfinished basement. I've nudged him onto the slippery cigar slope like every good younger brother would do, so when it came time to design and finish the basement, the idea to build a cigar room came quite easily.

I figured I'd get CS in on the build so you can all follow along at home. The plans:


The cigar room is the room with the cocktail table and the loveseat. We havent decided completely on the ventilation system, but we are leaning towards two high CFM bathroom fans to handle the ventilation, and a Csonka to filter the air. The fans will be cross ventilated to provide maximum air exchange and should be more than sufficient for the size of the room.

We are in the later stages of framing the basement. Here are a few pics of the room thus far



The room will feature a leather loveseat, a cocktail table, and a couple additional chairs (which will come in handy when the Detroit gorillas drop by). The room will be accessed by a self sealing glass door. The wall that faces the main room of the basement will have a large glass window to allow viewing of the TV and will be wired for sound- so having a cigar wont mean you'll be missing out on the movie or whatever is on TV.

Since the pictures were taken, we have completed most of the framing, so wiring will be started this week, followed by insulation, vapor barrier, and drywall. I will continue to post pictures for anyone who is interested in viewing the project as it goes along.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty awesome--looking forward to see how it turns out.

I usually have to sit outside on a lawn chair to smoke, so I'm envious.


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds very cool, I look forward to seeing more pics as you progress.. Goodluck!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

erictheobscure said:


> Wow, that's pretty awesome--looking forward to see how it turns out.
> 
> I usually have to sit outside on a lawn chair to smoke, so I'm envious.


Michigan winters are brutal for cigar smoking, so this will be a welcome retreat for us!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, that's gonna look GREAT! Nothing in life is as satisfying as your very own MAN ROOM!:bl


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

If your gonna do it then do it right the first time... 

very nice


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Please keep us posted with pics. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

as I am 20 i still live with my parents i can not build any such room. But I'm defintley having a lounge and have a nice big humidor when i get my house! good luck with the build


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm telling you now, bathroom fans won't do it. Make sure to go 800 cfm or more for your ventilation system. Also, buy an ozone machine as well.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> I'm telling you now, bathroom fans won't do it. Make sure to go 800 cfm or more for your ventilation system. Also, buy an ozone machine as well.


We are looking at two 350cfm fans- thats 700cfm total for a room that is pretty small- and the Csonka is rated for 500-1500 square feet.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

So.. where is MY room in this set of plans? Looks BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

i'd like to see this stickied with regular updates


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you have an extra bedroom?


----------



## RonJ (Mar 15, 2006)

You are one lucky man. It looks like this is going to be great and a lot of fun to build. I can't wait to see the pictures when it is complete.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

bama said:


> Do you have an extra bedroom?


Its a 3 bedroom with only the master in use. Why?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice indeed. Ah the glory that is man room. Pictures are most appreciated.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Excellent project...you have some nice ideas can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes please keep us posted on the progress:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Very freaking cool! Keep us updated!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I've got a strange feeling that one day I'm going to walk in and Chip and Booker are going to be sitting there with a pile of cigar butts and a bunch of empty bottles of port in front of them.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Excellent Mark, keep us updated.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Thats a great project. Are you sealing the room with plastic sheeting? Fill us in on the details. 

Questions: 
-What is the small alley looking hallway in front of the window for?
-I looked all over your plans but did not see the walk in humidor anywhere?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

moosebrew said:


> Thats a great project. Are you sealing the room with plastic sheeting? Fill us in on the details.
> 
> Questions:
> -What is the small alley looking hallway in front of the window for?
> -I looked all over your plans but did not see the walk in humidor anywhere?


Yeah, we'll staple a pretty healthy amount of plastic sheeting before we drywall (walls and ceiling). We'll also use electrical gaskets and the like to make sure that its sealed up well.

The small alley hallway in front of the window is storage. The window is a below ground egress window- so its nothing pretty to look at. We're going to cover it up and turn it into a laundry storage area.

And I tried to sell him on the idea of the walk in, believe me! :r Thats just too much work and too much money. We'll have to settle on some desk humis, a couple coolers, and a nice place to smoke them :ss


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I've got a strange feeling that one day I'm going to walk in and Chip and Booker are going to be sitting there with a pile of cigar butts and a bunch of empty bottles of port in front of them.


If you do, I guarantee I will have another Opus X for your brother, maybe one with a little age this time. 
Looking pretty good, maybe I need to start thinking about my basement.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great project, I can't wait to see the progress! :ss


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

This is totally cool. I have so much other work to do in my house (it was built in 1860) that a cigar room seems a bit far away right now. The garage seems ok at this point.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

chip said:


> If you do, I guarantee I will have another Opus X for your brother, maybe one with a little age this time.
> Looking pretty good, maybe I need to start thinking about my basement.


When its finished, I'm sure you'll have an open invite to drop by and check it out


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Built a 12 x 12 room last year. I am smoking way to much now two a night and a few in the day. We used two 1250 cfu fans and have a ozone purifier. When I have 3 in house with 50rg sticks it is maxed out. 

Make sure you do not carpet the room and be ready for lots of company. Lots of cs members in the area. :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

What a wonderful project. Is there anymore pics? :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Nice project...makes my little 7'x10' smoking parlor look puny. Dang I'm going to have to force myself now to go out after dinner, fire up a stick and watch my 32" HDTV that I recently added, oh how I suffer. Just joshing a little here but I do wish I had planned a little bigger since I am only able to fit 2 easy chairs in my space with all of the other smoking & video equipment in there now. 

Interested in updates on the project, looks like it is going to be very nice.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Mark - 

First off..tell your brother that the Plumber did a VERY nice job..nice and neat from what I can see. Glad to see my fellow brothers and sisters in the trade, take pride in their work. 

Second - Don't forget..DON'T cover up that "clean-out" I see in picture 1. 

Third - I'm also a Heating Contractor, and they sell booster fans(forget the name at the moment) that you can put on your exhuast run. You can control the speed of this fan as well. As you know, the market sells everything under the sun, when it comes to exhaust and cleaning the air. If it were me, I would possibly use a combination of..a Hepa Filter/powerful exhaust fans in the ceiling/ booster fan. I also thought about a smoke eater at one time..but not too sure I would even want to spend the money on that. Remember..if the smoke is leaving your basement..the chance for stale cigar smell is small. 

For a customer of ours..they wanted exhaust fans in their basement for..Cigarette smoking. We had this customer go out to Home Depot..and pick out these exhaust fans for his drop ceiling. We installed 4 exhaust fans for his entire basement (his ranch house is approx. 1,700 sq ft) and it did the job no problem. The only draw back is...where you vent the exhaust at.

Remember..the outside of this home is going to STINK like cigar so..don't install it anywhere near windows or a patio. ALSO..it might put a nice big yellow stain on the side of your brothers home..keep that in mind. If I were you..I would install some type of sheet metal underneath where the exhaust leaves the house...so it doesn't stain the side of your brothers home. If you can think of something different then sheet metal..go for it. 

If you choose a type of exhaust in where you can hook P.V.C. to it..you can terminate the vent outside like this. When you go through the wall..use a 90 pointing up...with atleast 20"(for snow fall in your area)then another 90. I can't see where you might vent this so..I'm shooting in the dark here. That will take care of your staining problem against the house..and possible help shoot the smoke out further away. Trust me..that area will STINK like you won't believe...so be smart about your venting decision. I hope some of these tidbits and opinions help you and your brother out.


----------



## RedCaddy (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice, can't way to see it completed! A cabinet humi would do good in such a room, has your brother thought about buying one and installing it (just another fall down the slippery slope)? 

Very professional drawings too, how about getting a coffee table humidor instead of just the regular coffee table? Something like this would look great AND serve a purpose (you can't beat a two in one deal:ss ):



The one I was looking at is on cigarsintl.com and it should take a while to fill 'er up (it's a 400 ct). And it's a steal at only $599 :w ...

Okay, I don't want you to fall off the slope completely, just a couple suggestions...


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Very nice project, keep posting on progress.


----------



## tjwheels (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks like you have a beautiful room in progress. After reading some of the post i do have a question (probably a stupid one). If you seal the room as tight as you say and have exhaust fans taking air to the outside of the house, how are you replenishing the air to the room? :ss


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Great project! Be sure and post pics when its complete.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

tjwheels said:


> It looks like you have a beautiful room in progress. After reading some of the post i do have a question (probably a stupid one). If you seal the room as tight as you say and have exhaust fans taking air to the outside of the house, how are you replenishing the air to the room? :ss


IMO, "air tight" is kind of hard to achieve if you're doing a project similar to Mark. Keep this is mind..it's extremely hard to make a room airtight, unless you have the right materials to make it happen.

When it comes to the exhaust fan..you're only going to run it, while you are smoking. If Mark has a door on the room...air will still flow in under the door.

Btw Mark..I hope your brother is not putting a cold air return in that room. It will suck the cigar smoke back into the house. That's why i would suggest a hepa filter on your house heater.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice. I look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## DJM (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh man, this looks awesome. What I wouldn't give for a basement of my own. Damn Florida and its limestone and aquifer.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

sounds great.....when is the opening HERF?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ozone89 said:


> IMO, "air tight" is kind of hard to achieve if you're doing a project similar to Mark. Keep this is mind..it's extremely hard to make a room airtight, unless you have the right materials to make it happen.
> 
> When it comes to the exhaust fan..you're only going to run it, while you are smoking. If Mark has a door on the room...air will still flow in under the door.
> 
> Btw Mark..I hope your brother is not putting a cold air return in that room. It will suck the cigar smoke back into the house. That's why i would suggest a hepa filter on your house heater.


It wont be 100% airtight, but close. We are going to install a timed control switch that will allow the exhaust to run well after we've left the room and the door we are looking at is a self sealed glass door (with jam), so there wont be much air exchange between rooms. We'll use gaskets on all of the plugs and switches.

He sent me a couple more prospects for exhausts...

http://www.ventingdirect.com/Produc...me&srccode=cii_13736960&cpncode=09-27960321-2
and
http://www.ventingdirect.com/productDetail.cfm?cPath=&productID=L1500&xView=Warranty

Thats 1500-1700 cfm...while we lose some of the cross circulation of two lesser powered bathroom fans, the overall CFM is picked up a bunch and should give enough draw for a room that small.

EDIT: All of duct work will have dampers, too.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> It wont be 100% airtight, but close. We are going to install a timed control switch that will allow the exhaust to run well after we've left the room and the door we are looking at is a self sealed glass door (with jam), so there wont be much air exchange between rooms. We'll use gaskets on all of the plugs and switches.
> 
> He sent me a couple more prospects for exhausts...
> 
> ...


I would shop that price intensely. The models I have used are exactly the same thing as those models, except for being automatically controlled. I looked on the spec sheet of those units..and it's pretty much the same exhaust fan you can get in any home center or heating supply house.

See for me..I would have no problems manually turning the unit on or off or..adjusting the fan speed. Things that turn on automatically in a situation like that, scares me for fire hazard reasons. Plus..I look at it like..the more it turns on and off the more wear and tear it takes. You will be surprised how fast a room can be cleared with the right exhaust fan.

Good luck to you guys..I can't wait to see the pictures of when it's done.


----------



## projects1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Keep the pics coming. Sounds great!


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

That sounds awesome. I really can't wait to see the pics as it progresses!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Framing should be completed in full by friday or saturday- I'll have more pics by then


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Sure miss a basement. California builders don't know what they are.


----------



## CoogFootball09 (Mar 1, 2007)

now that is badass....im gonna get one of them after college haha


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I really need to get my business pumping along so I can get my own pad soon. :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Typed up by my brother...

Any help would be appreciated..



> With the basic framing set to be wrapped up this weekend, next week I'll be working to finalize the plan for the ventilation of the cigar room. The current plans involve a 1500 CFM ceiling exhaust fan in the middle of the room which will vent to the side of the house. There are two vents in the room, both of which will be located towards the base of the walls. The first vent is the heating/cooling. The second is a fresh air duct tapped from the outside of the house. The fresh air duct will have a damper so it only open when you in the room.
> 
> I have two questions related to the vents. 1.) is there a concern with smoke going back up the heating/cooling vent in the bottom of the wall. If so, one possible option is having a damper close that vent when you're in the room, if that's a good idea. 2.) with the incoming air for the room being supplied from a fresh air duct, it seems like during the middle of winter that room could get a bit cold when you're in there and damper opens. Is this just an inevitable or should I be considering some other options?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm particularly curious to see what Ozone89 has to say


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

I would absolutely avoid two vents in the room. The exhaust fan should be able to generate negative pressure in the space, allowing air to only flow in from the heating/cooling vent. The addition of an exterior "fresh air" vent will make it much more likely that the room will end up pressure neutral, thus allowing odor to drift into the heating/cooling vent and then into the rest of the house. 

Ideally I would look at a separate heating/cooling system for this room. Maybe something as simple as a window unit and electric baseboard heat.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

As long as your brother doesn't put a "return duct" in the smoking room..he won't get cigar smoke getting sucked back into the heating unit, and getting thrown around the house. If your brother is still worried about it anyways..instead of a true Hepa filter installation..he can upgrade the filter for his heating unit to help protect. But keep this in mind though...it will mostly likely be a tighter filter..and he will probably have to change it more..cause it will get clogged with dirt, dust etc. Plus..IMO I think it cuts the flow down a tad..but look around...tons of filters you can use. 

I just looked at the plan again..there are a few ways you can return air in the finished part. To make it simple..don't have it anywhere near the door opening to the cigar room. I personally would have 1 big return duct..no need to return every single room individually. 

You may have a slight problem with heating that room in the winter time, since your trying not to return the air in that room. Try putting the duct as low as you can. Summer time you shouldn't have a problem, cause everyone knows cold air drops. 

As far as having a fresh air duct going straight to the outside, does the vent have a damper? If so..is it electric motor or natural? I don't think you should have a problem..but I don't know what type of application you are running either. For me..I would be more worried about an irritating whistle noise if the wind is blowing hard. Having an exhaust fan that vents outside..will also help you pull the hot air across the room in the winter time, while you are smoking in there. 

If you are just having a straight vent going outside for fresh air with no damper..it could get a tad cold in the winter time there. It also depends on how it's vented outside as well. You have to watch cause..of the snow fall amounts you guys get out there. If you get 20 inches of snow, and the vent is only 10" off the ground..your brother is going to be pissed when the snow melts. Plus..it's going to block any fresh air getting in. 
You can get creative with getting fresh air into that room..just think about it..before you do it. Worry about 4 things..rain,snow,rodents, and insects. 

The ideal situation would of been...before the house was drywalled..a vent could of been ran from the basement..to and through the roof.

I guess bottom line is..if you are using PVC for a fresh air vent only..terminate in a way where the wind won't blow down the pipe. Cause believe it or not..when you use the exhaust fan..you will also pull in some fresh air from outside anyways.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

hooperjetcar said:


> I would absolutely avoid two vents in the room. The exhaust fan should be able to generate negative pressure in the space, allowing air to only flow in from the heating/cooling vent. The addition of an exterior "fresh air" vent will make it much more likely that the room will end up pressure neutral, thus allowing odor to drift into the heating/cooling vent and then into the rest of the house.
> 
> Ideally I would look at a separate heating/cooling system for this room. Maybe something as simple as a window unit and electric baseboard heat.


Having a fresh air vent in the room solves negative air pressure, if he's building a room designed to be air tight.Negative pressure is a result of an air tight room. If he only has a register in the room..the smoke will not get sucked back into the unit, cause it's not a return air duct. The register doesn't suck air back into the unit.

Let me give you a perfect example.. In the winter time, I smoke cigars in my bathroom with the window open a crack. The reason I do this, is because there is no return duct in or near the bathroom..and the cigar smoke doesn't get thrown around the house. It's almost like a vacuum effect, cause th heat does come on, which helps the smoke out through the window.When I am done smoking..I leave the window open for about 5 minutes and the smell is pretty much gone. When my step mother smokes a cigarette in the kitchen...I can smell it up in my room(within minutes) on the 3rd floor..cause of the return air ducts.

Having electric baseboard is always an option..I agree.


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

My concern for the non-return duct has to do with we have lots of weeks that we have the HVAC system off, and it becomes a giant sound and odor tunnel. On days it's not running we can usually smell what's cooking in the back bedroom before we can smell it in the hallway that connects it to the kitchen. This is the basis for me thinking that trying to create negative pressure as relates to the rest of the heating and cooling system when the system is off.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Mark -

I just saw that they make a metal fresh air intake...looks like a dryer vent.

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/jsearch/product.jsp?pn=100396938

Here is another link with something different --> http://www.mediawaveonline.com/fresh-air-intake-vent.php

There is so much out there...lots of options.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome dude! Cant see enough of these pictures. I have already become accustomed to living vicariously through others. You are an other!!

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

This is an awesome project. Good luck with the temperature control and ventilation; it appears one could easily get inundated with choices.

I am also looking forward to more pics. :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Framing on the room is pretty much complete.



There will be a window on that wall that will allow for television viewing while enjoying a cigar.

I sound like a broken record- but wiring, insulation, drywall, etc etc will be coming soon.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks awesome so far . Any idea on how many cigars it will hold ?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

One more pic to give you perspective


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

darkfusion said:


> Looks awesome so far . Any idea on how many cigars it will hold ?


This is a cigar room (for smoking), not a walk in. It will only hold as many cigar as the humidors in the room allow


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> This is a cigar room (for smoking), not a walk in. It will only hold as many cigar as the humidors in the room allow


Ah ok .


----------



## mrjonesdylan (Feb 28, 2007)

lookiing good. I smoke all the time in my basement man cave it is about 275 sq ft. I have a vent fan and an air cleaner and have no problems with smoke oders in the rest of the house. My wife does not even know I smoke down here. Check out Airshack.com for vent fans-they have a lot of info for getting the right size. good luck


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates, guys- its been a slow go. Framing is totally done and we're in the later stages of electrical. The pics of the electrical work arent very exciting, so I'll spare you the bore.

Most of the electronics (dampers, fans, speakers) are ordered or have already arrived.

The cigar room will have two auxiliary speakers installed (Aux Left and Aux Right) to provide audio from the main TV room.

When drywall goes up- I'll have plenty more pics for you all.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Well we mounted the exhaust fan and ran some of the duct work. Pictures to come this evening!


----------



## wingedwheel (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update been waiting to see them!:tu :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Well we mounted the exhaust fan and ran some of the duct work. Pictures to come this evening!


Hey Mark r u going to Chicago in May?



wingedwheel said:


> Thanks for the update been waiting to see them!:tu :ss


Same 4u


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Ozone89 said:


> Mark -
> 
> I just saw that they make a metal fresh air intake...looks like a dryer vent.
> 
> ...


That looks fairly easy to make if you can weld


----------



## MiloFinch (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm jealous. I wish I lived in something bigger than my 2 bedroom apartment.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok guys.

We got the exhaust fan and duct work in position.

1)These are the original plans- I boxed the location of the duct work in black so that you can understand the position of where its all located.


2) The box is mounted in the back corner. We built a small frame to keep it up high and this allows it to be positioned best to route the duct work outside.


3) This next picture is of the duct work that leads into the cigar room.


4) This picture is from inside the cigar room- looking outward to the deadspace that sits behind the cigar room. Shows where the fan is located an some of the duct that leads to the room.


5) This last picture is taken in the 'dead hallway' behind the cigar room. It shows the duct that leads into the room


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Gonna be a sweet hangout when you finish it! Keep us updated!!:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

You have attained "Hero" status or as some might say, mentor. Thanks for the deatiled words and pictures...these are the things that dreams are made of...

"If you build it they will come."


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

My 2 cents. It looks like your'e going to havethe humidor next to the hot water heater. Keep the cigars away from the floor incase the hot water heater leaks. Also does his basement flood, if it does keep the cigars at least 2 to 3 foot off of the floor.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

catfish said:


> My 2 cents. It looks like your'e going to havethe humidor next to the hot water heater. Keep the cigars away from the floor incase the hot water heater leaks. Also does his basement flood, if it does keep the cigars at least 2 to 3 foot off of the floor.


No, thats the "humidifier" not "humidor". Humidifier as in 'house humidifier. It keeps the house from getting too dry.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> No, thats the "humidifier" not "humidor". Humidifier as in 'house humidifier. It keeps the house from getting too dry.


Having grown up in Houston, this being a problem just boggles the mind. Nice pics, looks like it'll be a great place to hang out.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

davemo said:


> Having grown up in Houston, this being a problem just boggles the mind. Nice pics, looks like it'll be a great place to hang out.


Such is life in the midwest. You try your damnedest in the winter to keep the house moisturized, and come June- your dehumidifier is working overtime to get the place down to a reasonably livable RH%


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Coming along nice. Thanks for the update. :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

It will really start to take shape when the window and drywall are installed. The little details eat up a lot of time- the wiring for electricity and speakers. The setup for the cigar room should be nice, though. There will be a left and a right auxiliary channel running into the room to provide the room with audio from the TV. It will be controlled via a dial on the wall.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> You have attained "Hero" status or as some might say, mentor.


:r I wouldnt go that far


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Really coming along. Cant wait to see the end product.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> :r I wouldnt go that far


It never hurts to suck up to a guy that is building his own smoking lounge:r

It certainly takes a great focus of resources and talent to pull something like this off. (again with the sucking up)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> It never hurts to suck up to a guy that is building his own smoking lounge:r
> 
> It certainly takes a great focus of resources and talent to pull something like this off. (again with the sucking up)


:r Too funny


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Electrical, speakerwires, ductwork (mostly), and insulation are complete. About 75% of the drywall is up.

The room is really fleshed out now! Pictures to come tonight or tomorrow.:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Looking across the basement at the cigar room


A closer look at the room (the window will be installed soon, we hope!)


Standing in the middle of the room looking out


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

A short recap of the past month..


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

That is looking very nice. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Can't wait for the pics.:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like you are wired for sound.

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r too cool..cant wait to see the outcome..time to herf.:tu


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow Gonna be a cool room man. Looks good


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

you inspiring me my next house I will have my own smoking lounge/office


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm coming over :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Finished up the drywall today and cleaned out all of the tools for the drywaller to tape and mud (the only portion of the job that we dont feel comfortable doing and would rather hire out.)

Another wideout of the cleanup up basement


A shot of the other side of the basement (standing in front of the cigar room)


The proud homeowner, standing in his humble, herfing hideway!


Standing in the middle of the room


One more..


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I take it u & bro 2 not coming down. I'm with OldSailor now


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I take it u & bro 2 not coming down. I'm with OldSailor now


Just got back- still trying to scrub drywall dust out of my ears 

He had a prior comittment and I'm going to lay low tonight. You two smoke one for me :ss

If I get stir crazy around 8 or so, maybe I'll trek down to the MGM


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

BOTL DYI TV on the Air!!:tu


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

great looking room. You'll have to let us know how that vent works as far as keeping the smoke smell out of the rest of the house. I'd love to have a room of my own, but the wife won't allow it because of the "stink." :ss 

Excellent work!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice.

That is definatley turning into a man cave there.

Nice !!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice looking man cave! Thanks for too many ideas! :ss


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

that is awesome! can't wait to see the finished product. i can think about 90 things i'd do in there


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Can we change the title of this thread to PROJECT: How to make BOTLs Jealous. J/K....that place looks like heaven


----------



## derekmckee (Jan 26, 2007)

Look like its going good. Can't wait to see the finished pictures


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> Finished up the drywall today and cleaned out all of the tools for the drywaller to tape and mud (the only portion of the job that we dont feel comfortable doing and would rather hire out.)
> Snip


Just curious do you do MMA?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

justinwb said:


> Just curious do you do MMA?


We're just big fans


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Best of luck with the build! May I be so bold as to suggest walk in humidor? Since you are in the framing stages. ; )


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> Best of luck with the build! May I be so bold as to suggest walk in humidor? Since you are in the framing stages. ; )


Its funny you mention that- we were looking at the area reserved for the bathroom the other day thinking "man, that would be an awesome walk-in" 

But thats just too much of an expense- and filling it would be an even great expense


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cant wait to smoke at the new place.:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Cant wait to smoke at the new place.:ss


:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Any suggestions on what should be the first cigars my brother and I smoke in the cigar room?

I'm leaning towards something lavishly gaudy, like a Cohiba. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

More progress. The painting, some of the trim and doors, and drop ceiling are in.

The pictures show the paint progress. I should have pics of the drop ceiling soon.

Some shots of the main area...





Inside the cigar room... (notice the new sconces and the custom painted speaker covers to either side of the window)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The last pieces of the ductwork that will be connected to the outside of the house


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking good!:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn! I want one of those for my first house.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

My wife would NEVER see me again if I had a room like that! Somebody send her some pictures....PLEASE!!!


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like a winner


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks real good.

Almost done I see. :tu


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Looks real good.
> 
> Almost done I see. :tu


me wants it. me me me!!! loikin absolutely fantastic...

miker


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

coming along nicely :tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

good work! can't wait to see it when its finished


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

nothing like progress, looking good


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice project, keep the pics coming. I wouldn't give up on the small walk in idea just yet. You will regret it later, always go bigger than you think you will ever need, and that still won't be enough space. If not a walk in, perhaps a built in of some sort. Again, great job.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

opusxox said:


> Very nice project, keep the pics coming. I wouldn't give up on the small walk in idea just yet. You will regret it later, always go bigger than you think you will ever need, and that still won't be enough space. If not a walk in, perhaps a built in of some sort. Again, great job.


Definetly not going to happen. Space is limited and we're so deep in the process that it'd be impossible now.

If an upgrade is needed, cabs will work just fine.

Building a walk-in nearly doubles the budget:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Also, I should mention that earlier in the thread, a major concern that we had was sucking all of the warm air out during winter and not having anything to replace it with but cold air...

This was solved as an order was just placed on a duct heating unit for the air exchange. Small unit that sits within the cold air exchange and can turn on to provide auxiliary heating of the air that is brought in. Ran about $500, but it will keep the room at ideal temps in the winter months.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep it coming Mark! It's gonna look great!!!


----------



## DJYoshi (Apr 27, 2007)

that's *awesome!*. I'm trying to get my older brother to do it in his new house since they're still building it. He's not going for it though. He doesn't need any extra room in that place! Keep us posted. I'm pretty jealous right now!


----------



## TSD879 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats a great idea, man.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow! Bet it will be great when it's all done.:tu 

Now the question you have to ask yourself will be which cigar will you smoke first in your new cigar room?

I also think if you ever decide to sell your house, a cigar room will definately be a major asset, at least if I was looking for a house and it had a cigar room I would buy it.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Any help with this one, guys?



Mark THS said:


> Any suggestions on what should be the first cigars my brother and I smoke in the cigar room?
> 
> I'm leaning towards something lavishly gaudy, like a Cohiba. Any suggestions?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

smoke what you like.. nothings worse then sparking one up and not liking it..


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Any help with this one, guys?


If you'd read the story about Jose Orlando Padron's small hammer, then a nice Padron might be the answer.

http://www.andrewkaufman.net/tearsheets1/CigarAficionado.html


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The drop ceiling is in, the speakers are all mounted, the 50" Plasma has been ordered, and the cigar room floor (hard wood) and carpet will be installed at the end of the month. Its coming along, boys!

My brother will have a website documenting the whole experience when its finished


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Progress thus far..


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking great! Have you decided on the first smoke yet?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Still up in the air- tough decision to make.

My fallback will be Padron 64's


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Progress thus far..


Just a thought.... I would like to contribute a couple of "humble" cigars to be smoked at the "Grand Opening" by the attendees. 
In my own way I would be there in spirit, seeing how I have followed your efforts through this thread.

Just showing my appreciation to a fellow brother of the leaf. PM me if you are willing and able to accept.

-Richard


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Richard, once again proving how much of a class act he is :ss


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

if you are still puzzling over ventilation versus climate control...

http://www.smokeeaters.org/residential/

We used these in the air force dorms and bars. it just filters and cleans the smoky air without outside ventilation. they are un-believable. Most models don't need filter replacement or very little upkeep.

as far as the humidor goes... maybe something like a corner shower stall?

awesome project, you have there...When I finally move into our home in Greece i'll be converting one of the bedrooms into a humidor...I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

screwbag said:


> if you are still puzzling over ventilation versus climate control...
> 
> http://www.smokeeaters.org/residential/
> 
> ...


We're locked in. We've got a 1700 CFM exhaust taking care of air exchange and a Csonka air purifier to handle the small stuff and odor.

And we arent building a humidor- just a cigar room.

Good luck with your project. Its been fun to build.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

coming along nicely :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The 50" plasma was mounted today and the surround sound and cigar room speakers were connected to the receiver.

It looks slick.

I'll have pics up tonight.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> The 50" plasma was mounted today and the surround sound and cigar room speakers were connected to the receiver.
> 
> It looks slick.
> 
> I'll have pics up tonight.


livin large ! :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> livin large ! :tu


We were like giddy little kids on christmas morning when we finished setting it up.

The surround sound is awesome and the TV is outstanding. The cigar room has optimal viewing of the TV, too. The two auxilliary audio channels come into the cigar room perfectly. They are controlled via a volume knob on the wall.

We cant wait for the hardwood and carpet to be installed. Once thats finished, all that needs to be done are a few trim pieces, installation of the cigar room window and door, and connecting the exhaust to the outside.

Its going to be done soon, boys :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

That is incredible! :tu On which cigar to smoke first, go with your favorite, you know it'll be great.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

This is the view we'll have while puffing away



(The cords are only visible because this was during setup. They will eventually be tucked behind the mounted console)


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Woah, that's awesome. Thanks for letting us follow your project.


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks amazing!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice,

I will try to get some pics up of the room I built. That TV looks awesome. 

Enjoy it, Pick something realy good to smoke to break the room in ......:tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

:tu Sweet!


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Wow nice job on the pics. Keep us posted with the progress. Can't wait to see the final job._


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Nice,
> 
> I will try to get some pics up of the room I built. That TV looks awesome.
> 
> Enjoy it, Pick something realy good to smoke to break the room in ......:tu


I'd love to see :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The often mentioned wall mounted volume knob that controls audio from within the cigar room.

Not extravagant, but such a slick little touch to set off the room


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

well, i guess i will envy this room a bit longer, since our only sparable room goes out to another purpose... not complaining though (referring to my thread out there) 

miker


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> This is the view we'll have while puffing away
> 
> (The cords are only visible because this was during setup. They will eventually be tucked behind the mounted console)


I officially have wood! I need to get another new TV!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

:r :r 

The exhaust fan was connect to the outside today. I'll have pics up tomorrow of the duct work fully connected.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Very nice so far! 


Where abouts in Michigan do you live?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Wow. What I would give to be able to smoke in my house (and not stink-up the place). Nice, indeed!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The ductwork is finished up (mostly) and connected to the exhaust fan.

The holes put in for the ductwork (in the back room, if you look at the blueprints or are still familiar with them)



The green hood is the fresh air intake and the silver hood is the exhaust fan duct. (There was a plant underneath, originally- but the fan is so damned powerful the plant didnt stand a change. Honestly :ss )



The exhaust is all connected up, but the fresh air intake is still waiting to be run.




Soon we'll be bidding farewell to such sweet smoke at this spot. The entrance point for the exhaust ducting. The buck stops here


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks incredible! Great work


----------



## ccl2087 (May 10, 2007)

wow, that's got to be one of the coolest things i've ever seen


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> The often mentioned wall mounted volume knob that controls audio from within the cigar room.
> 
> Not extravagant, but such a slick little touch to set off the room


now thats sexy


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Great job with the room. All I can say is that you are my hero.


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

This room is awesome:tu
Can't wait to see it when it is finished.
Keep the Pics coming so we all can :dr some more.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Just beautiful.
:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

A bit more progress has been made.

The air returns were run. The larger of the two ducts is the 8” fresh air intake and the smaller is the 6” heating/cooling duct. The unit right of the exhaust is the duct heater to ensure temperature control during the winter months.




Here are the auto dampers. They control which ducts should be open depending on if you are in the room smoking or not. Also note the temperature sensors.



Here is a closeup of the duct heater. This was a last minute addition to the plans- but should prove very useful.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Looking great, can't wait to see the finished product. Man that is going to be one sweet smoking room. In the mean time, guys like me are slaves to the weather, never beingn able to watch a game and smoke at the same time.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## NoChips4me (May 12, 2007)

wow that is going to one amazing lounge!!:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I mislabeled one of the previous pics. The temp sensor is right next to the heater, not the damper


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Man that is awesome. We should start a collection to install a web cam so for $29.95 a month and mostly in the winter we can just sit back and watch the events unfold before us.

Thanks for sharing

TT:cb


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great set-up. Lots of thought put into it and it shows.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've really enjoyed watching this "evolve". It looks great!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ttours said:


> Man that is awesome. We should start a collection to install a web cam so for $29.95 a month and mostly in the winter we can just sit back and watch the events unfold before us.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> TT:cb


:r :r

I love it


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Bump for the evening crew


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Bump for the evening crew


So are we still on target for June 1 ?

After seeing your bump in the night I was thinking about bumping the update to my thread but then I thought... what if I did and still no one showed....


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> So are we still on target for June 1 ?
> 
> After seeing your bump in the night I was thinking about bumping the update to my thread but then I thought... what if I did and still no one showed....


All thats left is the installation of the cigar room window (which will happen this week), the installation of the cigar room door (next week), and the installation of carpet and hardwood floors (in a couple days). Then, just some miscellaneous touch up and furniture.

And then...its ready.

I've got a few surprises in store for my brother (I know he's reading this) for opening day.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

My goodness. That is an amazing project. Makes me feel bad that all I can do is go out on my apartment stoop to smoke. Enjoy. Great work too. :tu 

I can't wait to see the final project.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The carpet is in and the couches, coffee table, and end tables are in place. We broke in the TV area with UFC 71 tonight.

The cigar room is just waiting on the window, door, and hardwood floors to be installed. Should be ready soon!

Pics tomorrow


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

congrads, cant wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW! That is cool can i come over


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The couches and tables



I'd say its about 95% complete. Just waiting on the installation of a couple things in the cigar room (door, window, floor). The leather chairs from ZGallerie have been ordered for the cigar room. They should look like this:


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice, so when are you two going to fire up the first stogie?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: PROJECT: Cigar room*

That is beautiful. So will there be a web or podcast of the first official smoke in the room? The Jungle wants to know.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> very nice, so when are you two going to fire up the first stogie?


I think we are shooting for the first week in June still.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Everything is basically done- just waiting on furniture for the cigar room


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome man. Not just the smoke room either... the whole basement is beautifully finished. Very nice work!


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I've been following this project sense I first joined and I have to say, very nice man. Let us know the details of the first cigars that you guys are going to light up. I agree, you guys should either get video, so we can see it in action, or do a podcast.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> I've been following this project sense I first joined and I have to say, very nice man. Let us know the details of the first cigars that you guys are going to light up. I agree, you guys should either get video, so we can see it in action, or do a podcast.


We appreciate the kind words.

Perhaps an "MTV Cribs style video" eventually :r


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> We appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Perhaps an "MTV Cribs style video" eventually :r


wow! I call dibs on the couch! You will have to show pics of the first cigar/drink combo enjoyed in that sweet baby


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> The couches and tables


Good Lord - this puts my man-room to shame!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful! You have made MANY, MANY brothers extremely jealous.

By the way...electronic invitations are okay to send out, you don't need to send me an embossed one! :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm anxious to post the new pics. The window is in, the hardwood floor is in, the glass door is in- its all quite nice.

Buuuut, I'll wait until the furniture is in until I post the "completed" pics.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

FYI- A website documenting the entire experience is in the works. Cost breakdowns, tips, and more pics of the project will be included. The goal is to make this easier for anyone else who attempt this in the future. Making sense of the components to the ducting, exhaust, intake, fan, dampers, etc etc was tricky- so that anyone looking to do this can get some helpful tips.

Also, yesterday we did a system test and man is the fan powerful. Its a 1700 CFM exhaust and the room is fairly small- so you do the math. Running at half power is more than adequate. Thank God for the variable speed adjustment


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

excellent!

miker


----------



## limdull (May 6, 2007)

:dr


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i think i shat myself, great work


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

carni said:


> i think i shat myself, great work


Better get that cleaned up :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Most excellent Mark:tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

doesnt get any better than that...awesome room :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

This is just absolutely amazing! I wish I could see it in person! Nicely done!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome job... I hope one day when I have a house I can have a man room half as nice


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nicely done! You should be proud of your work!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Absolutely incredible; 
please keep the pictures coming.
:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Huuuuge picture update coming tomorrow afternoon


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> Huuuuge picture update coming tomorrow afternoon


why must you tease us and make us wait!!! haha


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see what I consider to be heaven on earth. The only thing that could make that room any better would be Jessica Alba waiting in the room for me ready to give me a massage and a couple great smokes. Maybe a nice room too.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok guys, as promised. The leather chairs for the cigar room are still eagerly anticipated, but we'll go ahead and post the 'mini-tour' anyways...

Looking down the stairs at the man-palace that awaits


Almost down the stairs, you can turn to your right and see the main room


Finally down the stairs, looking at the rightside section of the main room


Now looking leftside section of the main room. (Those walls are begging for art. More on that in the next day or two..)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Continued...

A nice view of the cigar room from the outside


A view from inside the cigar room.


One more from inside the cigar room looking out. The TV is positioned perfectly so that when sitting and enjoying a cigar, the viewing angle is unobstructed


A shot of the hardwood floors in the cigar room and some of the trim


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Continued...

A closer shot of the cigar room door


The "command center". Left to right: The exhaust fan control knob, the switch for all outlets, the switch to open the air return dampers, the switch/dimmer for the lighting, and finally the control knob for the cigar room volume control (aux speakers)


Sitting on the couch outside looking in


The hallway that leads you to the cigar room, laundry room, bathroom (unfinished), and furnace


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Continued...

A shot of the aforementioned airexchange dampers. They open and close remotely depending on if you are in the room or not


And a shot of the cigar room door seal. Weatherstripped and has a tight fitting seal.



There you go boys!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Amazing! Something for us all to :dr over! :ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

First class all the way. Really a nice room you have there. Get some good use out of her for me.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I should make note, too, that there is still a little touchup work to be done (nail holes to be filled, some spots that need a retouch of paint, etc). But this gives you a good gist of the space :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

That is incredible work, enjoy the freedom!


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

That is a great room. It's been really fun watching the progress. You're a lucky man, can smoke indoors year round. Sweet deal.


----------



## fritz20 (May 9, 2007)

Now that is the setup!!! I am green with envy:ss


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Fantastic set-up and some great ideas too. Excellent job, enjoy :tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Very Nice. :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Excellent room Mark, it lets me know exactly how little effort is actually required to turn my office into an office/cigar room (I already have a 50 inch monitor there.....).


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> (nail holes to be filled, some spots that need a retouch of paint, etc).


My God man!! The place is a shambles, get to work!!

Relax, it looks great!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> My God man!! The place is a shambles, get to work!!
> 
> Relax, it looks great!


:fu Just saying :r


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Nice set-up! Well done.:tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome job man!


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

The room looks great. Looks like you did some nice work in there. I am sure you will get some great use out of that room.


----------



## Humidorito (Apr 29, 2007)

smoking in comfort.....radical concept for a ************ like myself!

Love the room!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Humidorito said:


> smoking in comfort.....radical concept for a ************ like myself!
> 
> Love the room!


Michigan winters are just too brutal!


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

:tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> Michigan winters are just too brutal!


I know what you mean living in Wisconsin...'cept I need to rough the weather to smoke or sit uncomfortably at the fireplace...so either way your option is WAY better haha


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Michigan winters are just too brutal!


I'll second that. Everyone who live in MI needs a cigar room.


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

That is so nice! I especially like how you closed off the laundry and have thought out the ventilation! Something makes me think your wife demanded that part lol.

Truly amazing!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

BigJon said:


> That is so nice! I especially like how you closed off the laundry and have thought out the ventilation! Something makes me think your wife demanded that part lol.
> 
> Truly amazing!


No wives involved in this.

Ventilation is just a must. Who wants their house smelling like stale smoke?

Well, some of you do. But most prefer a clean smelling house


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> No wives involved in this.
> 
> Ventilation is just a must. Who wants their house smelling like stale smoke?
> 
> Well, some of you do. But most prefer a clean smelling house


Mark,

I'm thinking about borrowing from your project and converting my office into a smoking room office. If I did so the only thing I'd really need is the ventilliation. So I'm wondering if you wouldn' mind sharring some of the details aroudn yoru ventilation system like how much it cost, how much labor it was to install it etc. I'm paging back thru the thread now in case I missed it.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Mark,
> 
> I'm thinking about borrowing from your project and converting my office into a smoking room office. If I did so the only thing I'd really need is the ventilliation. So I'm wondering if you wouldn' mind sharring some of the details aroudn yoru ventilation system like how much it cost, how much labor it was to install it etc. I'm paging back thru the thread now in case I missed it.


If you can sit tight for a couple weeks- we'll have a website made up that gives the specifics :tu

EDIT: And labor really wasnt a big issue. We had a retired carpenter helping us during the evenings, but thats not much of a labor cost


----------



## Humidorito (Apr 29, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Michigan winters are just too brutal!


I hear ya mate. Before moving to Melbourne 6 years ago, I was a Wisconsin boy who knows the tundra of WI & MI. Enjoy your new room!


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Every mans dream! Interested in the cost of your project


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

I wish we had basements here in Texas. That sounds great! Good luck.
:cb


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

My brother (Mark THS) talked me into signing up for an account to post with. He said I should introduce myself as 'the guy funding the project'  It's been cool seeing everyone's posts. Thanks to everyone who provided much needed advice early on as well! I'm planning on a grand opening of the room as soon as the leather chairs show up, so hopefully no more than a week away, I'll keep everyone updated. We'll see what we can do for video if possible.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ryan35um said:


> My brother (Mark THS) talked me into signing up for an account to post with. He said I should introduce myself as 'the guy funding the project'  It's been cool seeing everyone's posts. Thanks to everyone who provided much needed advice early on as well! I'm planning on a grand opening of the room as soon as the leather chairs show up, so hopefully no more than a week away, I'll keep everyone updated. We'll see what we can do for video if possible.


Hey whats up bro, this is booker (we've met at he last herf)make sure u post in the new members forum. Cant wait to herf with yall in the new room. Do yall have a date yet. Just got off the phone with your bro, very nice guy.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

dunng said:


> Amazing! Something for us all to :dr over! :ss


:tpd:

I think that has to be the coolest room I have ever seen. Well done!


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey whats up bro, this is booker (we've met at he last herf)make sure u post in the new members forum. Cant wait to herf with yall in the new room. Do yall have a date yet. Just got off the phone with your bro, very nice guy.


Hey there, yeah I remember you from the herf in downtown detroit. Anytime after the chairs are in feel free to drop by and have a smoke with Mark and I. I'm sure we'll be smoking a lot in the evenings while we watch Tigers games.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Ryan, dont forget to take out a 2nd mortgage on the house just to keep a steady supply of Six Grapes Port and Gurkhas on hand for Booker. I hear he gets ornery without them


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Hey Ryan, dont forget to take out a 2nd mortgage on the house just to keep a steady supply of Six Grapes Port and Gurkhas on hand for Booker. I hear he gets ornery without them


Yeah, but I'll bring the smokes. I think I can dig up some aged Opus for Ryan to try, since he liked the one at the herf so much.

I was the old fat guy in the corner......


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chip said:


> Yeah, but I'll bring the smokes. I think I can dig up some aged Opus for Ryan to try, since he liked the one at the herf so much.
> 
> *I was the old fat guy in the corner*...


Chip your not old, your like middle age(didnt have the courage to go further)



Mark THS said:


> Hey Ryan, dont forget to take out a 2nd mortgage on the house just to keep a steady supply of *Six Grapes Port *and Gurkhas on hand for Booker. I hear he gets ornery without them


:dr



ryan35um said:


> Hey there, yeah I remember you from the herf in downtown detroit. Anytime after the chairs are in feel free to drop by and have a smoke with Mark and I. I'm sure we'll be smoking a lot in the evenings while we watch Tigers games.


Cool:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

chip said:


> Yeah, but I'll bring the smokes. I think I can dig up some aged Opus for Ryan to try, since he liked the one at the herf so much.
> 
> I was the old fat guy in the corner......


And I was the old short guy next to him:r


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> And I was the old short guy next to him:r


Wait a minute...we are not old....we are "aged".....just not so gracefully...:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

chip said:


> Wait a minute...we are not old....we are "aged".....just not so gracefully...:r


Right....now then, if you keep teasing us about our age, we'll beat ya with our canes:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Right....now then, if you keep teasing us about our age, we'll beat ya with our canes:r:r


Walkers:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Walkers:r


:r You guys are cracking me up over here


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Watch it Booker, you might need us with our walkers to winch your caddy out of the mud.:ss


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

That's a sweet room! It would be interesting if you put together a spec sheet of everything used and a final cost (sans the A/V equipment).


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

ryan35um said:


> My brother (Mark THS) talked me into signing up for an account to post with. He said I should introduce myself as 'the guy funding the project'  It's been cool seeing everyone's posts. Thanks to everyone who provided much needed advice early on as well! I'm planning on a grand opening of the room as soon as the leather chairs show up, so hopefully no more than a week away, I'll keep everyone updated. We'll see what we can do for video if possible.


Amazing work man!!

You have given this college student a new dream!! :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

xhris said:


> Amazing work man!!
> 
> You have given this college student a new dream!! :tu


Oh man, cue the sentimental music and the 'stay in school' speech!


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

CigarNation said:


> That's a sweet room! It would be interesting if you put together a spec sheet of everything used and a final cost (sans the A/V equipment).


The web site i'm going to put together will have a materials lists, costs, and some general tips I learned along the way. Surprising building the room itself wasn't that expensive. The most difficult part was planning everything out and finding the parts. I couldn't exactly find everything at Home Depot unfortunately


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

To quote Jack, "you make me want to be a better man." Awesome room. Nice work.


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Mark,
> 
> I'm thinking about borrowing from your project and converting my office into a smoking room office. If I did so the only thing I'd really need is the ventilliation. So I'm wondering if you wouldn' mind sharring some of the details aroudn yoru ventilation system like how much it cost, how much labor it was to install it etc. I'm paging back thru the thread now in case I missed it.


Addiction, do you have any details you can provide me about the current room (size, where it is in the house, current venting, etc.)?


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

:tuWow that is a great project. The room looks nice and comfy. Good work


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Man I wish we had basements in Florida, that would be a dream room, throw a poker table in there and your set !


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

The chairs for the cigar room finally came in! Mark and I will be having the inaugural smokes late tonight if we're both around. I'm sure pictures will follow soon after that.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Woohooo!

And if we get to christen it tonight, you better believe we'll hook up the Jungle with pics of the maiden voyage


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Sweet. Congrats with the finished product. We are all envious :dr


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

gefell said:


> Man I wish we had basements in Florida, that would be a dream room, throw a poker table in there and your set !


2 nd that


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

That is am awesome room. Enjoy the first smokes in it!


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

If the room does get christened tonight, what may I ask is going to be the stick of choice?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> If the room does get christened tonight, what may I ask is going to be the stick of choice?


The first two smokes:

-Cohiba Siglo II's so generously gifted by Simplified
-Bidwell Custom's so generously gifted by Tzaddi

Two fine BOTL's were kind enough to send sticks for the opening of the room.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

We are all happy for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The anticipation is killing me. 

10:30pm.


----------



## Superman2283 (Jun 17, 2007)

Enjoy that room man, and we can't wait to find out how it held up to that inaugural smoke.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> The first two smokes:
> 
> -Cohiba Siglo II's so generously gifted by Simplified
> -Bidwell Custom's so generously gifted by Tzaddi
> ...


Proud to be part of opening day!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Well we made the maiden voyage tonight and it ROCKED!

Details in the morning!


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats. I hope you took some pics.:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, since Ryan emailed the pics to me so quickly, I cant wait till the morning :tu

So here go...

The proud owner with the first two sticks to be nubbed in the room.


A shot of the new leather chairs!


Looking in on the room


Hey! Enough of the pictures! Wheres my stogie!?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ryan was a little more relaxed and calm than I was.


Lets get these badboys cut and ready to go.


Fire em up!


Ahhh, such sweet smoke. (We watched MMA during our first smoke, for anyone wondering what was on the plasma)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Man down! I repeat, man down! Ryan committed the first ash casualty of the room.


Enjoying the Siglo II


Ryan made sure this one was a nubber


...As did I


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

With the cigars nubbed, all we needed now were a couple of cold drinks and a pillow to pass out on


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome! always love seeing picture updates in this thread


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome, looked like a great time.:tu


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> The first two smokes:
> 
> -Cohiba Siglo II's so generously gifted by Simplified
> -Bidwell Custom's so generously gifted by Tzaddi
> ...


I just wanted to second those thanks fellas!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Hope you guys enjoyed the pics of the maiden voyage.

What do you guys think of the art on the wall? Those were my birthday gift to Ryan.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ryan35um said:


> I just wanted to second those thanks fellas!!


For sure :tu

And Tzaddi's Bidwell contribution is up next, right?

I cant believe how many smokes Tzaddi sent us. The humi is overflowing with Bidwells:dr


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

The first smokes were a great success! The ventilation in the room was outstanding. The room exhausted out any smoke almost immediately. Mission accomplished, there wasn't even the faintest smell of smoke anywhere in the house. We went back into the cigar room a couple minutes after we had finished our smokes and you couldn't even smell smoke there either because of the constant flow of fresh air.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

:bl


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Very nice guys! Can't wait to see the website you put together.

One thing I really miss about Michigan (besides the Tigers) is that just about every house has a basement. I'm looking to buy a house down here in Houston and basements just don't exist.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice............

That is one awesome room there. I see many great herfing times ahead of you. :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Nice............
> 
> That is one awesome room there. I see many great herfing times ahead of you. :tu


Your room aint too shabby, either :dr


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i love the cigar room, great work


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Great updates and congrats on the awesome room!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Now that the room is broken in and ready to go- fellow gorillas can start bribing, swindling, haggling and threatening Ryan for a spot in the 3rd seat


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

ryan35um said:


> The first smokes were a great success! The ventilation in the room was outstanding. The room exhausted out any smoke almost immediately. Mission accomplished, there wasn't even the faintest smell of smoke anywhere in the house. We went back into the cigar room a couple minutes after we had finished our smokes and you couldn't even smell smoke there either because of the constant flow of fresh air.


You guys have put together the perfect smoking spot. Enjoy it for many years to come, boys! :ss


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

That's wicked cool! Very interested to see how it will turn out.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Alyks said:


> That's wicked cool! Very interested to see how it will turn out.


Haha what do you mean how it WILL turn out?! It turned out!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Hell yeah brother......I need to herf there.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome guys! All of the hard work has come together. Great job. Looks like you'll have many years of enjoyment. Congrats!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

JPH said:


> Hell yeah brother......I need to herf there.


Heck yeah :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ryan, did you take a smell the following morning? Even the slightest bit of smoky odor left inside the room?

The Csonka seemed to work like magic at removing initial odors- and the exhaust was a champ.


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Ryan, did you take a smell the following morning? Even the slightest bit of smoky odor left inside the room?
> 
> The Csonka seemed to work like magic at removing initial odors- and the exhaust was a champ.


No, I couldn't even smell anything faint.


----------



## derekmckee (Jan 26, 2007)

The Room looks amazing. Oh how I envy you.


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

My neighbor to the side of me did mention he could smell the cigar smoke, but that was to be expected. It would have been the same if I lite up on my deck, the scent would have made it over to him. Luckiliy he said he likes the smell, so no worries. I told him all the extra effort I went to to vent the room to the backyard as opposed to the side of the house pointing at him, which would have been easier. I think he appreciated that.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, I certainly cant imagine the residual odor for the neighbors being any different than if you were to light up on the deck


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Man...I'd have a really tough time convincing the wife of this. Kudos!


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Haha what do you mean how it WILL turn out?! It turned out!


HA HA HA! I guess I was responding to old threads. :sl


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

If I only had a basement, guess I'm gonna have to move. But seriously nice job on the room.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Booker stopped by on Saturday for a couple smokes. Maybe we can twist his arm enough to post some pics


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Booker stopped by on Saturday for a couple smokes. Maybe we can twist his arm enough to post some pics


And you did not invite me?????
well....I guess I know where I stand.....and all these good smokes in my coolers....more for me. :tg


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

chip said:


> And you did not invite me?????
> well....I guess I know where I stand.....and all these good smokes in my coolers....more for me. :tg


:r Its a 3 man room, maaaaybe 4.

Ryan still owes you for his virgin Opus experience :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

chip said:


> And you did not invite me?????
> well....I guess I know where I stand.....and all these good smokes in my coolers....more for me. :tg


Good thing, you probably would have brought one of those Davidoffs......:r:r


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I must say, I'm VERY jealous. When we buy our house, I hope to have something of the same caliber but I also want a humidified cabinet as well.

Very nice job though, looks great. You got sound and a air filter source in there?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Deuce said:


> I must say, I'm VERY jealous. When we buy our house, I hope to have something of the same caliber but I also want a humidified cabinet as well.
> 
> Very nice job though, looks great. You got sound and a air filter source in there?


If you read through the thread the you can find pictures and descriptions of both


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

chip said:


> And you did not invite me?????
> well....I guess I know where I stand.....and all these good smokes in my coolers....more for me. :tg


Thats ok Chip, he didn't invite me either:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Thats ok Chip, he didn't invite me either:r


You guys are killing me!:c

:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> You guys are killing me!:c
> 
> :r


:tg:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Booker stopped by on Saturday for a couple smokes. Maybe we can twist his arm enough to post some pics


2nite



chip said:


> And you did not invite me?????
> well....I guess I know where I stand.....and all these good smokes in my coolers....more for me


Sounds liks some1is n trouble:bn



Deuce said:


> I must say, I'm VERY jealous. When we buy our house, I hope to have something of the same caliber but I also want a humidified cabinet as well.QUOTE]Dont invite me over im bad company:mn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> You guys are killing me!:c
> 
> :r


B care4ul of what u ask4, he packs a sharp knife


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

So wheres the pics Booker? :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sancho said:


> So wheres the pics Booker? :ss


:tpd:

Yah !!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I really like your cigar room and class door:tu Very classy.:tu


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

erictheobscure said:


> Wow, that's pretty awesome--looking forward to see how it turns out.
> 
> I usually have to sit outside on a lawn chair to smoke, so I'm envious.


I'm out there with ya brother. Walking outside in Houston it takes about negative two seconds to break a sweat.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> So wheres the pics Booker? :ss


:tu


----------



## smokem (Jun 9, 2007)

You two young man have officially become my heroes :tu I only see one thing missing in that room...ME! 

Congrats on a job well done & Enjoy!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Maybe we arent twisting Bookers arm enough


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys. This has been one of the most entertaining and enjoyable threads here at CS. Fantastic room! :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

C'mooooon Booker :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Maybe we arent twisting Bookers arm enough


I don't think you could twist that man's arm.......:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sancho said:


> So wheres the pics Booker? :ss


i have to re download the software 4the pics i do have them & willl post this week4sure sorry fellas:ss



Mark THS said:


> Maybe we arent twisting Bookers arm enough


:fu



Mark THS said:


> C'mooooon Booker :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Now where's Booker with those pics?:tg


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Now where's Booker with those pics?:tg


I tried to re-download the softwear but it didnt take im goin to email the pics to you and see if you can post them from there ok. Hey also check your pm on unrelated issues:tu getting my card reader now.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I tried to re-download the softwear but it didnt take im goin to email the pics to you and see if you can post them from there ok. Hey also check your pm on unrelated issues:tu getting my card reader now.


Done and done.

It must have been all that smoke. Your computer must not be a BOTL :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Done and done.
> 
> It must have been all that smoke. Your computer must not be a BOTL :ss


Yeah I had enough to smoke:ss

send me your email addy


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> send me your email addy


Marrrrkkkkk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Marrrrkkkkk


Wait a min, I think I can do it now. Lets see.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Marrrrkkkkk


:r

If Booker talks in the woods, and nobody is there to hear it, does he actually make any noise?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Three cheers for Booker!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

chip said:


> And you did not invite me?????
> well....I guess I know where I stand.....and all these good smokes in my coolers....more for me. :tg


Chip can smoke with me any time he is in the Twin Cities.

He makes me laugh. I will provide the mediocre smokes.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:tu


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

as everyone has said, this is simply amazing, but one question, and forgive me if its a repeat but:

Can you notice the "odor" of cigar smoke during/after you smoke while in the non smoking room? I am betting you cannot given the care and setup you used while making the room, but you never know.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:tu I look high


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

duckmanco said:


> as everyone has said, this is simply amazing, but one question, and forgive me if its a repeat but:
> 
> Can you notice the "odor" of cigar smoke during/after you smoke while in the non smoking room? I am betting you cannot given the care and setup you used while making the room, but you never know.


None whatsoever. The room is completely sealed and insulated. Additionally, the exhaust is turning over every square inch of air about TWICE per minute, so the smoke isnt lingering. For any existing minute amounts of odor, the Csonka runs 24/7 to "refresh" the air.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> None whatsoever. The room is completely sealed and insulated. Additionally, the exhaust is turning over every square inch of air about TWICE per minute, so the smoke isnt lingering. For any existing minute amounts of odor, the Csonka runs 24/7 to "refresh" the air.


:tpd:


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics, Booker.:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I see that Ryan is reading the thread, so I'm sure he can further everyones knowledge about the air turnover.


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

duckmanco said:


> as everyone has said, this is simply amazing, but one question, and forgive me if its a repeat but:
> 
> Can you notice the "odor" of cigar smoke during/after you smoke while in the non smoking room? I am betting you cannot given the care and setup you used while making the room, but you never know.


No, you can't smell even the slighest bit of cigar smoke anywhere outside of the cigar room. As many people have pointed out, this room is "wife approved"... even though I have no wife!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ryan35um said:


> No, you can't smell even the slighest bit of cigar smoke anywhere outside of the cigar room. As many people have pointed out, this room is "wife approved"...* even though I have no wife*!


I did ask to stay over but he said no
that room is all that:tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

That's awesome, but who let the big ugly guy in?

You really ought to be moe careful who you let in.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> That's awesome, but who let the big ugly guy in?
> 
> You really ought to be moe careful who you let in.


:rthats because u wont let me smoke with you:tg


----------



## ridein04 (Jun 3, 2007)

By far the best addition to any house I have ever seen! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ridein04 said:


> By far the best addition to any house I have ever seen! :tu


That was so nice of u2say about me.:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> That's awesome, but who let the big ugly guy in?
> 
> You really ought to be moe careful who you let in.


He jimmied the lock, I swear!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang!!!! now you know Book's gonna claim that chair as his from now on.:r:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

In case anyone overlooks the other thread, Ryan finished up the website for the Cigar Room.

Link here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95167


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, we've fired up the in-line heater a few times and it works like a charm.

We had our first true test on Saturday night, in the midst of a Michigan snow storm with monster winds. The return air was a comfortable 68-70º. 

:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Dude, that's a helluva lot better than my picnic table in my garage with 2 chairs, a bottle of chivas, and a space heater. That's awesome. :tu:tu


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

That is so Sweet.......... Now if only I had the room to build somthing like that.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Ok guys, as promised. The leather chairs for the cigar room are still eagerly anticipated, but we'll go ahead and post the 'mini-tour' anyways...
> 
> Looking down the stairs at the man-palace that awaits
> 
> ...


Brings me to tears everytime I see it!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

KASR said:


> Brings me to tears everytime I see it!


:r

Come out for a Detroit herf and experience it firsthand. Wait till a nasty cold month like February- thats when it really pays off!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've been watching the progress from day one on this, and it is just AWESOME. My father in law has an unfinished basement and I think something like this would be awesome. Is there a post in this thread somewhere that has all the pics, from cradle to complete? That way I could show him the progress without going through this huge thread...again, unbelievable job:ss!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

first time I've stumbled across this thread. That is an amazing set up. Gives me something to plan for if I end up living in a basement having area.

congrats and make sure to enjoy it to the fullest this bowl season


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Its a 3 bedroom with only the master in use. Why?


Because we are going to Indian Leg Wrestle for the extra rooms!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

bump

I bow before you.


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> :r
> 
> Come out for a Detroit herf and experience it firsthand. Wait till a nasty cold month like February- thats when it really pays off!


Let me know when the next Detroit herf is going to be. I live about fifteen minutes away!!!:tu


----------



## moviewithnotitle (Aug 15, 2007)

Mark THS,
Beautiful work!

*Note to self:* Create this in your own home!!!


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow that is amazing, keep the pictures coming would love to see the finished project. Good luck with your venture there.

I like the layout


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you pictures of the storage room or humdiors etc. Nice set up with the TV couch, etc.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Kiokicigars said:


> Do you pictures of the storage room or humdiors etc. Nice set up with the TV couch, etc.


Its probably not what you think. Its not for cigars. The storage room is for other junk


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

It's just beautiful.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome job gentlemen! Now he needs a wall humidor and a Stinky Ashtray!!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Awesome job gentlemen! Now he needs a wall humidor and a Stinky Ashtray!!!


Yep, we've got that taken care of

In fact, I should post the pic of the new addition to the room.

The Cigar Coffee Table that I did is now sitting in the cigar room (on a nice new rug, too)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Also, you can check out this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133042

...for the NEWEST addition


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Also, you can check out this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133042
> 
> ...for the NEWEST addition


I cant wait to see this room


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

man, I just read the whole thread... congrats brother. I was half thru it yesterday, and I have to say as I was outside smoking in -38C last night all I could think about was this room.

Thanks for doing this thread, I am checking the web site next


----------



## BlueyHK (May 18, 2007)

Awesome! Sensational! Fantastic! What else can I say to describe this great set-up? I am totally jealous as I currently live in Singapore and your basement set-up is as big as my entire apartment. 

Oh well, I will have to continue to smoke outdoors in the humid, tropical weather that is Singapore. 

Great job guys; well done!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The website has been updated w/ a few new pics of art and furniture in the cigar room

www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I never get tired of the site and going through the photo gallery.

The coffee table is perfect in there also, turned out very nice!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Another update:

http://www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom/tour.html

Ryan made a video tour of the room :ss


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tour!:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

The video is a very nice addition to the project but… IMHO your going to have to "take 2" and try and get rid of the audio click, very distracting. I am sure that you are already on it, the perfectionist that you are. :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> The video is a very nice addition to the project but&#8230; IMHO your going to have to "take 2" and try and get rid of the audio click, very distracting. I am sure that you are already on it, the perfectionist that you are. :tu


Well, Richard, if you must know , I think we will be re-recording it with me as the cameraman and Ryan as the host- MTV Cribs style.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Well, Richard, if you must know , I think we will be re-recording it with me as the cameraman and Ryan as the host- MTV Cribs style.


I knew you wouldn't leave it like that... it kind of sounds like a Geiger counter or maybe a radon detector. Looking forward to the MTV style production. You would expect nothing but honest evaluation from your brothers now would you? 

Edit: I just thought of something, you don't have to re-shoot the video (nothing wrong with that) just remove the audio track and record a new one, but if you have your heart set on an episode or Cribs then nothing else will do


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Another update:
> 
> http://www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom/tour.html
> 
> Ryan made a video tour of the room :ss


Righteous! Way to point the way.:tu


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark and I have had a lot of fun creating these cigar projects and posting on them. We have a favor to ask of the fellow smokers that have enjoyed these posts. Mark and I are both participating in the American Cancer Society Relay for Life (May 31, 2008). We walk to support our Mom who passed away from cancer in 2005. We are looking to get donations for the event. If you can find it in your hearts, the address to donate to us now is http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/R...?pg=personal&fr_id=5414&fr_id=5414&px=2979050. I figure you guys are the perfect guys to ask since this is such a great group of people on this board.

You can find more info on the event itself at http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayForLife/RelayForLifeGreatLakesDivision?pg=entry&fr_id=5414. Any donations you can give mean a lot to us.

Mark and I are going to put together a cigar package to the individual who donates the most as well. I'm sure we'll post details on that coming up soon.


----------



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

Great Job, wish I had one!

Enjoy! :tu



ryan35um said:


> Mark and I have had a lot of fun creating these cigar projects and posting on them. We have a favor to ask of the fellow smokers that have enjoyed these posts. Mark and I are both participating in the American Cancer Society Relay for Life (May 31, 2008). We walk to support our Mom who passed away from cancer in 2005. We are looking to get donations for the event. If you can find it in your hearts, the address to donate to us now is http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/R...?pg=personal&fr_id=5414&fr_id=5414&px=2979050. I figure you guys are the perfect guys to ask since this is such a great group of people on this board.
> 
> You can find more info on the event itself at http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayForLife/RelayForLifeGreatLakesDivision?pg=entry&fr_id=5414. Any donations you can give mean a lot to us.
> 
> Mark and I are going to put together a cigar package to the individual who donates the most as well. I'm sure we'll post details on that coming up soon.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Once again....tears to my eyes.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

My mother has been going through treatments for the last 5 weeks. My brothers are also in a walk here in cleveland.
Good luck with the walk guys.
Your friend, Tim


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

I know the people who appreciated the time we put into posting these threads are out there somewhere The link again is http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/R...?pg=personal&fr_id=5414&fr_id=5414&px=2979050



ryan35um said:


> Mark and I have had a lot of fun creating these cigar projects and posting on them. We have a favor to ask of the fellow smokers that have enjoyed these posts. Mark and I are both participating in the American Cancer Society Relay for Life (May 31, 2008). We walk to support our Mom who passed away from cancer in 2005. We are looking to get donations for the event. If you can find it in your hearts, the address to donate to us now is http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/R...?pg=personal&fr_id=5414&fr_id=5414&px=2979050. I figure you guys are the perfect guys to ask since this is such a great group of people on this board.
> 
> You can find more info on the event itself at http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayForLife/RelayForLifeGreatLakesDivision?pg=entry&fr_id=5414. Any donations you can give mean a lot to us.
> 
> Mark and I are going to put together a cigar package to the individual who donates the most as well. I'm sure we'll post details on that coming up soon.


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

Had a chance to do a major overhaul of the cigar room web site at www.ryandeyer.com/cigar-room/. We added some new sections as well. Enjoy!


----------

